# 2014 CrossRoads RV LongHorn Edition



## GMann (Dec 2, 2013)

My wife and I are looking at purchasing a 2014 Crossroads RV Longhorn Edition LHT32QB.  Does anyone have any reviews, pros and cons they could share with me?

Thank you


----------

